# Mod Podge yellowing?



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Has anyone who used Mod Podge had problems with it yellowing over time?:dunno:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am told by my crafty wife that it can if exposed to heat or sunlight. I use to cover paper products like labels. For engine dry rub numbers I would use a clear coat product.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Gramps, assuming you're asking for water effects on your layout - I wondered the same thing about Mod Podge and CTValleyRR advised me to use Liquitex Gloss Medium, so I went with that instead. I've only put down 1 layer of it on my river, but so far so good...

You can get Liquitex in Michael's craft store but they over-charge for it. I find it's cheaper on Amazon...


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Overkast said:


> Gramps, assuming you're asking for water effects on your layout - I wondered the same thing about Mod Podge and CTValleyRR advised me to use Liquitex Gloss Medium, so I went with that instead. I've only put down 1 layer of it on my river, but so far so good...
> 
> You can get Liquitex in Michael's craft store but they over-charge for it. I find it's cheaper on Amazon...


I saw that post so that's what made me ask here. I didn't want to derail your thread.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Gramps said:


> I saw that post so that's what made me ask here. I didn't want to derail your thread.


For what it's worth, I searched the internet a bunch and couldn't find anyone mentioning mod podge yellowing on them. Only one person who said if left in the sun it would, which I don't think would be a concern of yours unless you had windows and sun beating on your layout.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

My club in NY has had a Mod Podge lake on a club layout for about 8 years that hasn't yellowed.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Overkast said:


> Gramps, assuming you're asking for water effects on your layout - I wondered the same thing about Mod Podge and CTValleyRR advised me to use Liquitex Gloss Medium, so I went with that instead. I've only put down 1 layer of it on my river, but so far so good...
> 
> You can get Liquitex in Michael's craft store but they over-charge for it. I find it's cheaper on Amazon...


Never buy at Michaels without a coupon in hand. Fortunately, they are easy to come by. I have been known to stop on several consecutive days so I can use the "50% off one item" several times.


----------

